# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Nhà bảo tàng tỉnh An Giang (Long Xuyên, An Giang) - nha bao tang tinh an giang

## thietht

Vị trí: Nhà bảo tàng tỉnh An Giang toạ lạc bên đường Thoại Ngọc Hầu, phường Mỹ Long, Tp. Long Xuyên, tỉnh An Giang.



Đặc điểm: Nhà bảo tàng tỉnh An Giang là nơi trưng bày các tài liệu, hiện vật và hình ảnh phản ánh lịch sử, văn hoá và quá trình phát triển của tỉnh An Giang.



Tại đây với khoảng sân rộng được trồng nhiều loại hoa kiểng và đặc biệt với hương thơm thoang thoảng của loài hoa sứ, sẽ tạo cho quý khách một sự sảng khoái dễ chịu.

Khi đến đây, du khách sẽ được giới thiệu các phòng trưng bày theo từng chủ đề:

Phòng 1, trưng bày gần 200 hình ảnh và hiện vật về thân thế và sự nghiệp cách mạng của Chủ tịch Tôn Đức Thắng, người chiến sĩ kiên cường đấu tranh quên mình cho sự nghiệp giải phóng dân tộc, giai cấp.


Phòng 2, trưng bày những di vật, khảo cổ như: mộ táng, tượng, công cụ lao động, sản xuất… của nền văn hoá Óc Eo từ thế kỷ 2 đến thế kỷ 7, được khai quật tại khu di tích Ba Thê - Óc Eo. Tại phòng này, trưng bày khoảng 300 hình ảnh và hiện vật cùng với tài liệu, từ đó quý khách có thể hình dung ra một trung tâm văn hoá lớn của một đô thị hoành tráng cổ xưa.



Phòng 3: khi du khách tới đây, sẽ được ôn lại các giai đoạn lịch sử cách mạng của người dân An Giang anh dũng, kiên cường.

Phòng 4, trưng bày với chủ đề “Thành tựu xây dựng và bảo vệ tổ quốc xã hội chủ nghĩa của tỉnh An Giang”.



(Sưu tầm)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour khám phá mùa nước nổi An Giang* - *Tour kham mua nuoc noi An Giang*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch An Giang* - *tour du lich An Giang*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch An Giang click vào *du lịch An Giang* - *du lich An Giang*


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## thunhunguyet

quang cảnh nhìn thick nhỉ

----------

